# Changes to Export Dialog...what did I do??



## MMarz (Oct 5, 2008)

*** LR/Mogrify Stopped working after update - what did I do??*

I use two main Plugins.. LR/Mogrify and the Upload to Zenfolio dialog.

Prior to this morning, both of these plugins were displayed on the Export dialog window and there was a small window in the lower left corner that allowed me to choose the Post Process Actions, with Mogrify features there-in, and the features I actually wanted displayed on the right side..

This morning I made a second donation to Timothy for the LR/Mogrify plugin and downloaded the most recent unrestricted version (v3.9' Unrestricted).  I extracted the files to the Modules folder where the old files were, renamed the old folder ".Old" then using the Plugin Manager added the new LR Mogrify plugin.  Next under the Path line in the Mogrify Configuration I pointed to the mogrify.exe file in the ImageMagick-6.4.2-Q16 folder that was already on my HD..  







I exported a single image (and then a 14 image set) with a Mogrify border, and other mogrify features and the Export seems to work fine after testing..This was the Export dialog..






But when I select an old Preset that utilized both Mogrify and the Upload to Zen features, I have an error that the mogrify plugin is "not installed on your computer or is not working properly".






And, unless I select the preset, I lost the ability to display the combined plugins..both Zenfolio and Mogrify options now only display independantly..  What did I do?

I've emailed this post to Timothy for support..  Hoping some here has some experience with the Plug-in...  but with 6'+ views I am starting to think my donation to help keep this plugin updated is wasted money.


----------



## MMarz (Oct 10, 2008)

Bump for some support!

Timothy, are you out there??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Michael

I rarely use export plugins, but I'll give it a shot.  Tim's usually pretty quick to reply, but perhaps he's on holiday?

Questions, for a start:

1.  Which LR version?
2.  When you export with just Mogrify, does it definitely work correctly?
3.  Which Zenfolio plugin version?

It might be worth an email to Jeffrey - the piglets to combine exports are his baby, Tim's just worked along with him on that one.


----------



## MMarz (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Victoria -

I toiled over this for a bit last evening, and found the problem..  After making a donation, Tim's site takes you directly to the download page...for LR v1.x.  If you don't read very carefully, you miss the link to the LR v2.' download.  

Once done, and I removed the two old references to the Mogrify plug-in, life was good.  And, though I didn't receive it until this morning, Tim's email response told me what I had found out last night. 

Thanks to you and Tim for the direction!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah, well done Michael!


----------

